#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Υπερυψωμένο ισόγειο χωρίς υπόγειο: θεμελίωση

## sundance

Πώς κάνετε τη θεμελίωση?

Πέδιλα ή πεδιλοδοκούς?

Στην προσομοίωση, τα περιμετρικά τοιχία εγκιβωτισμού, τα συμπεριλαμβάνετε?

----------


## Evan

1. όπως να ναι αναλόγα με το έδαφος
2. 'οχι βέβαια

----------


## sundance

H 1η ερώτηση ήταν για να 'γεμίσει' το θέμα. (κακώς)

Ερώτηση:

Σε περίπτωση που η θεμελίωση είναι με πέδιλα και συνδετήριες,τότε οι συνδετήριες στην πράξη μεγαλώνουν σε ύψος για να εγκιβωτίσουν το μπάζωμα-υπερύψωση.
*
3.*Στην πράξη υπερυψώνετε μόνο τις περιμετρικές συνδετήριες ή και τις εσωτερικές?
*4.*Δημιουργείτε πέλμα κάτω από την συνδετήρια?Τι διαστάσεων?

----------


## Athan

3. Δεν χρειάζεται να υπερυψώσεις τις περιμετρικές ΣΔ αν δεν έχουν μελετηθεί έτσι. Αρκεί να προσθέσεις τοιχία εγκιβωτισμού σε όλο το ύψος που χρειάζεται με οπλισμό αντοιστοιχο τοιχωμάτων υπογείου.
 Δεν χρειάζεται να υπερυψώσεις κατ΄αυτόν τον τρόπο τις εσωτερικές, εκτός αν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο φοβάσαι πιθανές καθιζήσεις κατω από την εδαφόπλακα, οπότε θα βοηθούσε η έδρασή της πάνω στις ΣΔ. 
Πάντως σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και αν στο περίπου γνωρίζουμε το βάθος που θα θεμελιώσουμε, εγώ θα προτιμούσα να υπολογίσω στη θεμελίωσή μου τις ΣΔ με όλο το ύψος που εξυπηρετεί και τους δύο σκοπούς (Αν φυσικά δεν έχω με αυτόν τον τρόπο τεράσιες διαστάσεις).

----------


## Evan

@athan έτσι

----------


## sundance

> 3. Δεν χρειάζεται να υπερυψώσεις τις περιμετρικές ΣΔ αν δεν έχουν μελετηθεί έτσι. Αρκεί να προσθέσεις τοιχία εγκιβωτισμού σε όλο το ύψος που χρειάζεται με οπλισμό αντοιστοιχο τοιχωμάτων υπογείου.


Τα τοιχία που θα πατάνε?Στις συνδετήριες?





> εγώ θα προτιμούσα να υπολογίσω στη θεμελίωσή μου τις ΣΔ με όλο το ύψος που εξυπηρετεί και τους δύο σκοπούς


1,20 - 1,50 μέτρο συνδετήρια?

----------


## Xάρης

Συνδετήριο και περιμετρικό τοιχίο είναι ένα στοιχείο άσχετα με το πώς υπολογίζεται.
Αφού θα είναι μονολιθική η σύνδεσή τους.
Συνεπώς, αν έχεις βάθος θεμελίωσης 1,50μ και το δάπεδο του ισογείου σου είναι στο 0,00, τα περιμετρικά σου τοιχία θα έχουν ύψος 1,50μ, πάχος 0,20-0,25cm και κάνε και ένα πελματάκι σ' αυτά πλάτους 0,60μ και ύψους 0,30μ. 
Έτσι τελικά θα έχεις πεδιλοδοκούς!

----------


## sundance

Πεδιλοδοκό 1,5 μέτρο με πάχος 25 cm για ένα ισόγειο?

----------


## Xάρης

Κατασκευαστικά προκύπτει.

----------


## sundance

Το θέμα είναι οτι θα μπορούσε να διαμορφωθεί κανονικά μια συνδετήρια με διαστάσεις 25/50 και κατασκευαστικά να γίνει :
1.ένα πέλμα 20/50
2.προέκταση για εγκιβωτισμό πάχους 15 εκατοστών με διπλό πλέγμα Φ8/25.

Δεν ξέρω όμως μήπως είναι μείον γιατί δεν έχει μπει στην προσομοίωση.

----------


## Xάρης

Ισόγειο κτήριο δεν είναι; Λύσε με q=1,50 να μην έχεις ούτε θέματα κοντών στύλων ούτε τίποτα οπότε δε θα ανησυχείς για την προσομοίωση.

Το πάχος περιμετρικού τοιχίου εντός του εδάφους 15cm το βρίσκω πολύ μικρό.
Θα το έκανα 20cm τουλάχιστον.
25cm για άλλους κατασκευαστικούς λόγους αν πχ είχα τοιχία και στύλους πάχους 25cm για να μη γίνονται "δόντια" στο καλούπωμα.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

Και αυτή την πεδιλοδοκό (ύψους 1,5 μέτρου ας πούμε) την οπλίζετε με εσχάρα στις παρειές?

----------


## Xάρης

2#Φ8/20. 

Είναι υψίκορμη πεδιλοδοκός. Το πώς προσομοιώνεται και διαστασιολογείται είναι μια αμαρτωλή ιστορία (Νο2 μετά τις κρυφοδοκούς). :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## sundance

Έχεις δίκιο.

Μάλλον το q=1,5 είναι αναπόφευκτο.

----------


## Xάρης

Μη στεναχωριέσαι. Δε θα σου προκύψει περισσότερος οπλισμός ούτε κυβικά σκυροδέματος για ισόγειο κτήριο.

----------

sundance

----------

